

Show HN: SunSprite-A Wearable, Solar-Powered Light Tracker - jecs321
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sunsprite-a-wearable-solar-powered-light-tracker

======
defiant37
Pretty interesting, never thought about how much light I'm getting

~~~
kaseyrussell
What's really cool is how bad your eyes are at judging brightness (i.e. how
well they adapt to different light levels). So it's not like you can tell just
by looking.

